# Remote Control with (2) TVs in same room



## twguccu (May 27, 2007)

I'm hoping others have run into this issue and there are suggestions/tricks that might help me remedy the situation.

I just purchased a Samsung LCD and set it up in the same room as my Samsung Plasma. Unfortunately I learned quickly that the Remote On/Off, Volume, Mute works on both TVs.

For now, I have two differend DVRs - HR 10-250 (not much good anymore for HD broadcasts) and the HR 20-700 so at least the DVR functions work independently.

Does anyone have a solution as to how to separate the two TVs so that they do not respond to both remotes. I have tried programming various Codes into the DTV remotes but for the most part they work for both TVs.

Would a univeral remote like a Harmony be capable of running two Samsung TVs independently?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

twguccu said:


> I'm hoping others have run into this issue and there are suggestions/tricks that might help me remedy the situation.
> 
> I just purchased a Samsung LCD and set it up in the same room as my Samsung Plasma. Unfortunately I learned quickly that the Remote On/Off, Volume, Mute works on both TVs.
> 
> ...


As long as both TV's are programmed to respond to the same IR codes they will both respond. Unless Samsung has designed an alternate code into either TV you need to put them in separate rooms. Changing remotes won't cure your problem because they both recognize the same commands no matter if it is the original remote or a universal remote it still sees the same information.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

You'll have to get a RF universal remote with an addressable basestation. The basestations are sold separately though. Some models of universal with this feature are the URC mx350, mx650, mx850, and harmony 890.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Like Edmund said, the proper way to do it is to get a universal remote and an RF base station with addressable IR emitters for your two TV's. No need to point, which is a great convenience. 

I highly recommend the URC MX line of remotes, but from what I understand, the Harmony remotes also have the option of RF base stations. I'm not sure if the Harmony emitters are addressable, though. Perhaps someone else could chime in on that.

However, if your TV's are not that close to one another, you can probably get away with placing masking tape over the IR receptors of the TVs. (cut out to the same size and shape of the IR "eyes" of the TVs so that they are not noticable). This will slightly obscure the IR reception of those TVs and will allow you to point directly at the TV you wish to operate without affecting the other one. Again this only works if the TVs are NOT relatively close to one another.

I managed to do this with two wall mounted Sharp LCDs in our bar area (they were about 6 feet apart) several years ago, before I upgraded to a URC MX-800 and MRF-200. I have long since retired the MX-800 and 200. I now use the MX-850, MX-3000 remotes with two MRF-300's and one MRF-250 base stations to control 6 TV's and 6 DVRs in the Den, along with several other AV gear.


----------

